# Critique This Horse Please Arabian/Appaloosa



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

This is a 2010 Appaloosa Arabian. A breeding to this horse for 2014 is being given away in a contest. And I was just looking for thoughts on his Confo. Thanks!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Wormy belly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Why would they be giving away a breeding for a 2yr old? Any current pictures?


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I believe he will be 4 by the time the breeding comes around. This is all they have posted and their website is severly unfinished. 
I don't have a mare and I'm not looking to breed, but a friend asked me to get some opinions on here for her. Just doing what I'm told.

EDIT: Actually they may have a facebook page, I think that's where they found it. I'll inquire.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I apologize for wasting time. I found what they have up. Thanks for your replies, I do believe I'll tell my friend to quit wasting her time now.

*2010 Apaloosa Chestnut Partbred Arabian Stallion 
Stud Fee: $450 *
*Sporting a lovely, open shoulder, short back, well set and shaped neck, adorable face and long, sturdy legs and feet, Kidd is a fabulous example of Part-bred perfection! Paired with excellent trainability, highly sought after bloodlines and the ever-so ideal "in your tent" personality, Kidd truly is the perfect all-around package.

Whether you do Dressage, Jumping, Reining or Pleasure riding - put your trust in Kidd to create the perfect all-around competitor, with a chance of generous colour to boot!


*


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah he kinda looks like he's still a yearling in the pictures. But he does have a really nice shoulder and short back. His legs look nice and straight too. He's cute, but not sure if he's worth breeding to. It would've been nice if they had some more recent pictures where he's not all wooly. Do you know if the owners are planning on showing him, or are the just putting him straight out to stud? 

Also depends on the mare and what you're wanting to do with the foal.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Ink said:


> Yeah he kinda looks like he's still a yearling in the pictures. But he does have a really nice shoulder and short back. His legs look nice and straight too. He's cute, but not sure if he's worth breeding to. It would've been nice if they had some more recent pictures where he's not all wooly. Do you know if the owners are planning on showing him, or are the just putting him straight out to stud?
> 
> Also depends on the mare and what you're wanting to do with the foal.


 
He's being entered in his first show in August 2012, in halter I believe it said. And I thought they weren't breeding until 2014 but he is offered for stud right now as an unproven long yearling. And in my mind any one who studs their horse out like this is not worth getting in to business with. Free breeding or not.

EDIT: They also list a bunch of disciplines and say breeding to him if they want that is the way to guy...a horse who is not even 2...


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm sure he'll be cute when he's all grown up - but stallion material? imo, no.

don't get me wrong - i own a stud colt and he's only a stud colt still because i like how he's growing AND he's got decent breeding SO if in say 5-7 years he's proven to be a good guy, maybe MAYBE i'd consider breeding him. but i'd never even pass a second thought on breeding him NOW. know what i mean?


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice looking horse but hes not proven and hes only half app and arab i see way more app traits then arab. To bad hes not pure appy not sure id breed to a part blood i will say hes a good looker though.


----------



## Western2English (Oct 26, 2011)

I know this isn't conformation but his belly looks wormy or potbellied.

But when it comes to conformation, he has a nice neck. Well angled and he has a good flat good sized back. He has good legs, straight and "neat". Overall he would do well in a Halter class


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Wouldn't touch him with a 50 ft pole. I think he's horrible. Not good Appy and definitely didn't get the best from the Arab half. Sorry.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Wouldn't touch him with a 50 ft pole. I think he's horrible. Not good Appy and definitely didn't get the best from the Arab half. Sorry.


I agree. And why would anyone want to breed to an unridden, unproven prospect?

Conformation-wise, if he had it, it would show even at a young age. And I don't see much here. What would you breed him to? A half-TWH, half-miniature? Then yer colt would be a Spotted Miniature Walkarabian


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I bred and raised Araloosas for many years. There are a couple of reasons to produce Araloosas...first, to produce a basic Appy conformation with the modified muscle composition, energy level, and hard hooves and dense bone of an Arab to use in rugged endurace work (which is what I raised), and second, to produce a basic Arab conformation with flashy color, which is really nothing more than aesthetics. As Dreamcatcher said, neither have been achieved in this particular horse. 

He might end up being an OK horse once he matures, but why breed him? I can't think of a breeding objective that would prompt me to use him as breeding stock, and it is generally not prudent to breed a first generation mix anyway as they don't normally breed true - although this guy doesn't have anything one would want to breed true to in the first place...


----------

